# Wish I was There now



## ilander (Oct 2, 2007)

Buoy 64 miles south of Dauphin Island says waves are .7 feet. I know some are out there and can't wait to hear the results. We are planning on leaving Sunday and fish Sunday night. If anybody else is going give Us a shout on 16 or 68. Contagious lll out of Dauphin Island. We will be around the rigs somewhere.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

would have went but diidn't have a crew :-(

Evan.


----------

